
Mobile Devs Interested in Google Over Facebook for Social Mobile Apps - werencole
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/03/mobile-devs-increasingly-inter.php#.T2iQB3W-dhY.hackernews
======
kosso
Once they open POST in the Google+ API (even if just for mobile apps, if
possible), _then_ it'll be much more interesting.

